# My setup Eureka Olympus 75E & Rocket Appartamento.. wait.. WHAT?!



## hadyy (May 11, 2017)

Hi all,

I know it seems odd setup, but I'm interested in grinders much more, so I replaced lido 3 by this GIANT grinder.

what do you think.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Seems pretty reasonable to me...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

If I had the space, this would be my grinder of choice. Great setup.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

What's not to like! Future proof grinder.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Love it. And when you upgrade again you can use that one as a table lamp!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

really nice set


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Good set up, not bad at all.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Great looking set up! large amount of jealously


----------

